# When terminating Altman Mini tails...



## Nephilim (Jan 11, 2004)

Don't assume the lamp unit won't short to the casing when you test it. OUCH.

Silly me forgot the 'ONE HAND IN POCKET AT ALL TIMES' rule.


----------

